# Gluing uo live edge material



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

whats the best way to glue/clamp live edge lumber? I am going to joint one edge of each board and glue together to make a dining table top. I may have to put a couple 2x6 boards in between the live edge pieces to make it wide enough but it will all be 2 inches thick. its pine. thanks all for your help and merry christmas


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Clamping is the only hard part. I would probably make the joint fit together to where it didn't take much to clamp it. Then use cauls and clamp it with tie down straps.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hadn't thought about the straps. I guess I could use a doweling jig


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I glue live edge slabs all the time and tie down straps are what I use. It's best to alternate which side the ratchet is on otherwise it will try to pull one way and bow the top. With every other ratchet top and bottom you can adjust them so your top is flat.


----------

